# Takeda Sasanoha?



## mhenry (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey Guys, There are some Takeda's on sale at Arizona Custom Knives being described as Sasanoha. Do you have any idea what kind of knife this is and its purpose. 
Thanks


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jun 5, 2011)

That site got some really "interesting" knives for sale 

I think this says it all:
http://www.arizonacustomknives.com/products/index.php?id=18658

Woot!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 5, 2011)

They look to be similar to the special batch he made for CKTG that had a shorter blade height.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 5, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> That site got some really "interesting" knives for sale
> 
> I think this says it all:
> http://www.arizonacustomknives.com/products/index.php?id=18658
> ...



I was going to nominate that for the ugly knife thread! The hole spacing isn't even even!


----------



## karloevaristo (Jun 5, 2011)

found out that sasanoha means "bamboo leaf"...i don't know... kinda looks like it,right? what do you think? :scratchhead:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 5, 2011)

Are these knives fairly heavy in the front? I have a coworker that would love a knife JUST like that, but he wants it heavy. Where can I find this knife? I didn't see it on ACK.


----------



## unkajonet (Jun 5, 2011)

Bottom half of the page: http://www.arizonacustomknives.com/artists/index.php?id=649&page=4


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 5, 2011)

Ah I see. Sheesh 3.6 ounces, it's like a pocket knife.


----------



## Cnimativ (Jun 5, 2011)

Yanagi is willow leaf knife. So i am not surprised to see a bamboo leaf knife


----------



## mikemac (Jun 6, 2011)

...and the Suisin Momiji is Maple Leaf...right?


----------



## mhenry (Jun 10, 2011)

I bought one, it came in today. I like it!! :thumbsup: 

42mm Blade height
Spine 2.8mm at the heel, .88 at the tip
216mm long

It has the worst handle I have ever seen from Takeda it is not even centerd on the tang. I got a new one glued-up and roughed out

http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x410/mhenry5/IMG_0137.jpg
http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x410/mhenry5/IMG_0134.jpg
http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x410/mhenry5/IMG_0139.jpg


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 11, 2011)

What's the new wood? Looks awesome. Love burls like that.


----------



## mhenry (Jun 11, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> What's the new wood? Looks awesome. Love burls like that.



Thanks Spalted Maple Burl and Afzelia


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 11, 2011)

Great looking wood on the new handle, Mike. Can't wait to see it on the Takeda.

Rick


----------



## El Pescador (Jun 11, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> Are these knives fairly heavy in the front? I have a coworker that would love a knife JUST like that, but he wants it heavy. Where can I find this knife? I didn't see it on ACK.


 
Jon Broida had some nice heavy slicers when I went up to see him. It would be worth your/your co-workers while to call him.

Pesky


----------



## bprescot (Jun 13, 2011)

That is going to look amazing! Beautiful wood. I'm not sure who I first saw using those fiber spacers, but they are really quite tasteful and make for a nice transition. Can't wait to see the finished handle!


----------



## mhenry (Jun 18, 2011)

Got it done. I decided against the spalted maple for the sasanoha because it was way too light, for that heavier knife. I put on my other Takeda

http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x410/mhenry5/IMG_0151.jpg
http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x410/mhenry5/IMG_0144.jpg
http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x410/mhenry5/IMG_0158.jpg
http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x410/mhenry5/IMG_0160.jpg


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jun 18, 2011)

Really nice work, Mike. I can't decide which one I like better.

Rick


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jun 18, 2011)

+1 Really well done! Love those burls.


----------



## mhenry (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Guys


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 21, 2011)

Wow, those are both great. Very nice.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 21, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Really nice work, Mike. I can't decide which one I like better.
> 
> Rick




+1 Very nice!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey, those are beautiful.


----------



## johndavid (Aug 26, 2016)

mhenry said:


> Got it done. I decided against the spalted maple for the sasanoha because it was way too light, for that heavier knife. I put on my other Takeda
> 
> http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x410/mhenry5/IMG_0151.jpg
> http://i1180.photobucket.com/albums/x410/mhenry5/IMG_0144.jpg
> ...




Where did you get this scale from? http://s1180.photobucket.com/user/mhenry5/media/IMG_0144-Copy.jpg.html


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Aug 26, 2016)

johndavid said:


> Where did you get this scale from? http://s1180.photobucket.com/user/mhenry5/media/IMG_0144-Copy.jpg.html



Hi johndavid, it looks like Spalted Maple Burl for the body and Afzelia for the ferrule (also mentioned in an earlier post).


mhenry said:


> Thanks Spalted Maple Burl and Afzelia



In a wa handle there is no scale but rather a block. I'd keep an eye out at one of the wood vendors (BurlSource, Dream Burls, Artisan Woods, etc.) for similar offerings. Each piece can be unique and since this thread is over 5 years old it is unlikely you'll find something identical, although similar looking blocks have come up for sale from time to time.


----------



## johndavid (Aug 26, 2016)

tjangula said:


> Hi johndavid, it looks like Spalted Maple Burl for the body and Afzelia for the ferrule (also mentioned in an earlier post).
> 
> 
> In a wa handle there is no scale but rather a block. I'd keep an eye out at one of the wood vendors (BurlSource, Dream Burls, Artisan Woods, etc.) for similar offerings. Each piece can be unique and since this thread is over 5 years old it is unlikely you'll find something identical, although similar looking blocks have come up for sale from time to time.



Thanks, will do. I have never made a knife handle before but am considering giving it a shot. Im looking for a belt sander. I'm assuming I need a lathe also? 


Can you clarify the difference between a scale and a burl?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 26, 2016)

johndavid said:


> Thanks, will do. I have never made a knife handle before but am considering giving it a shot. Im looking for a belt sander. I'm assuming I need a lathe also?
> 
> 
> Can you clarify the difference between a scale and a burl?



A lathe isn't necessary.

A drill press with enough spindle travel to drill a hole as deep as the tang of the knife is really nice to have, but can be pricey. If you don't have one with that capacity, you can always finish drilling the hole with a handheld.

A combination belt and disc sander is nice to have as well, though you can get by with just a belt sander.

Scales are the slabs of wood that are riveted or glued to the tang of a Western handled knife to make a handle.

Burl is a characteristic of wood. It is a rounded knotty growth on a tree, giving an attractive figure when polished. It is usually more expensive than straight grained wood.


----------

